# wish I'd found this site earlier!



## Jen1883 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all.
I am new to FF and wish I'd found it earlier.

A bit of history:

I am 28 and my DH is 27 and we've been TTC for 18months since we got married.
I was diagnosed with PCOS about 4 years ago and never knew how much it would hurt (emotionally) now   I also have low progesterone, IBS and had a high bmi.

I went to my GP and and we spent 8 months completing tests and awaiting results (scan, bloods, swabs, sperm etc) to then be referred to a reproductive specialist. Had the appointmet on Nov 3rd. It felt like we had been waiting and waiting, to only be told that, yes I needed treatment such as clomid to stimulate my ovaries but they would not give it to me until my bmi was 29 or below (meant I needed to lose 2 stone!) and that DH had to have stopped smoking for 3months (even though his sperm is better than average and only smoked 5 a day!) 
I came away so disheartened and upset as I was expecting to have the clomid at that time.

If my GP had just told me that weight/ bmi was a stipulant and that DH's smoking would be an issue, we both would have done these things BEFORE the specialist appointment!!!   

Where I'm at now:

Well it will be 3 months that DH has stopped smoking on the 5th Feb, so he will need to get tested and a letter from the GP (another wait)
I have lost 1 & half stone so only 7Ibs to go   
Then we can book another appointment to go back (another wait) and hopefully then I WILL come away with the clomid.

Before Christmas I was really depressed, crying all the time, feeling empty and lonely (DH has been a great support). 3 of my friends are pregnant; 2 of them I just found out about and both were not trying. I am sooo happy for them all but just makes me think 'why not us!?' But then I have a friend that she doesn't know whats wrong with her, clomid hasn't worked and now she is thinking about IVF, so I think 'pull yourself together!'  It's such a strange feeling! 

Thank you...I feel better already by just knowing that there are lots of other people in the same situation, who understand the strange heartache.  
  Jen x


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi hun, welcome to the site  

Sorry to hear about your problems  

I hope your appointment on 5th feb brings some good news for you. Well done on the weight loss ! I know how hard that it, its fab !

We had our first apppointment with our fertility clinic in october and had the official go ahead begining of november. My bmi was 28.6 so i really had to watch what i was doing up until i started treatment. which was on 23rd dec (my next cycle) HUbby had to give up smoking too. Am very proud of him, i gave up 3 years ago, and yes it is hard. Nothing like having a goal to spur you on though.

We were told we would need icsi as hubbys sperm was very low. However i had my baseline scan yesterday to check the first set of injecitons have worked and we found out i have pcos ! That was a shock. But its not going to afffct treatment.

Where abouts are you hun?

Lots of love]

xxx


----------



## Jen1883 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for the reply, thoughts, and yes it has been hard for us both but yeah I think chocolate or baby? what do I want more!?

Sounds like you've had to go through tough times too. You are both doing really well.
Hope it works out for you  

5th Feb is just the 3months of DH not smoking! then it will be waiting for GP test and letter then await another appointment with the specialist! but hopefully it wont be too long after that!
I'm in Cannock, Staffordshire, you?

Jen x


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Mmm chocolate, i know how you feel hun. Just think you can eat the choccie once youve started treatment  

I was an emotional wreck in the run up to starting but once i started injecting, ive been so calm its strange. Still cant believe its happening ! 

Hope you dont have to wait too long

Im in stafford, staffordshire ! Small world   Are you at burton clinic?

xxxx


----------



## Jen1883 (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG yes Burton

wow cant believe that!! 

so what exactly is ICSI? bit rubbish when it comes to fertility treatments!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

I was at burton on 2nd nov, the day before you   how funny ! The staff there are lovely  

Icsi is there they collect the eggs and get the sperm sample. They inject the sperm into the egg. They use this procedure when the sperm quality is poor/bad as it doesnt matter too much that the sperm isnt moving cos they are injecting directly. whereas normal ivf they put the egg in a dish with millions of sperm and let them do their thing lol

You will soon be an expert hun lol

xxx


----------



## Jen1883 (Jan 11, 2012)

ah thats clever. Hope it works for you  

I am so shocked that we are so close, going to the same place and where there a day apart...that's MAD!

Take care, GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

It is mad ! Nice talking to someone at the same clinic, havent seen many people on here that are at burton. 

What part of cannock do you live? 

Thanks hun  

We have been lucky and not had to wait much at all with burton, not like some poeople at other clinics so hopefully you wont have too long a wait before you start. I would have thought they wouldnt have been so strict on the bmi with you having pcos

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome Jen! 

Sorry to hear you've had a difficult start but sounds like you've done fantastically at knocking those barriers down! Go girl 
I also have pants progesterone 0.6 at last count, recurrent failed ovulation even on Chlomid and Ovulation trigger shots and am about to start IVF, found out yesterday I also probably have pcos, can honestly say this place is fantastic and despite the hurdles , since finding it the whole journey through treatment has been 100% easier. 

I'm sure you'll find shed loads of support, there are everything from specific treatment threads to weight loss groups where you can natter, and gain support as well as find a whole lot of light and laughter  

There's a few ladies from the midlands too  

My dad's originally from Cannock and my mum from Stafford so familiar with both you and Beckys stomping grounds! loads of fantastic places for a day out walking like the Chase so that must be great to blow the cobwebs away/help with the old exercise routine! 
Currently got a stone too loose to be at the best weight advised by the clinic, have found slimming world good because you can litterally eat till you pop (I'm a real miserable hermit if I'm restricted to a lettuce leaf and apple a day)


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF Jen  There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

clomid
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

PCOS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

West mids and Welsh borders
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=523.0

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertility. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. 
Chat room: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck! 








Pinkcat


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi again bubble  

Small world indeed. I love going up the chase with my dog, so luck to have that so local  

Ive never done sw, i lost 2 stone with ww. But my friend did sw and she lost 6 stone in 18 months !

I think it does help if you go to meetings as its like a kick up the bum to make you do it lol, still hard though lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

have to admit when I went to meetings I was loosing well, did ok on my own for the first 6 months or so but then started to fall apart on the disipline side, however bigger now than when I started last time so need to find a new group to ashamed of myself to go back to the old one  . A friend of mine lost four stone and has kept it off herself for two years though so can be done


----------



## Jen1883 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice ladies. 
Hi Bubble, it is a small world! I dont live far from the chase, it's great to go there when it's not raining!

I'm following weight watchers online at the moment and doing well, finding it quite easy as I can allow for the things I like to eat. My mom is doing it as well so she is a great support.
My DH is on a diet too so that makes things so much easier. 

Did they do anything for your low progesterone? They didn't say if they would about mine. Will have to ask when we next go.  Wish you all the luck for your IVF xx  

Becky: get this! You got married a month before us! We got married 18th July 2010! It's getting weird!

 jen x


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats good that youve got support on your diet hun, that really helps  

Haha spooky, where did you get married?

xxx


----------



## Jen1883 (Jan 11, 2012)

We got married at the Oak Farm Hotel on the A5 near Cannock, was the absolute best day of my life!

What about you?

Do you know how long the waiting list is to get an appointment at Burton? Goin to give them a call tomorrow to see if I can book in ready, so we dont have to wait even longer.
Hope your well 

 Jen x


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

No way !!!! Guess where we got married 

I think on the website for hfea it says burton is up to 5 weeks for initial consultation. When i rang for ours after we had referal from doc, that was in the august and i was offered a sept app but couldnt make it so we had one beg of october. That was to say we could have ivf then had another one to assess to make sure we could be nhs. And was told could start on next cycle

Im good thanks, on day 6 of stimms now, having ec next wed !!

Hows you hun?

xxxx


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

It's nice to find some ladies who are also having treatment at Burton    Me too ........x


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey lilbean   How are you hun?

NIce to meet someone else who is at burton 

xxx


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for asking, I'm good thank you, they phoned today to say our one egg has fertilised, so we are just waiting now to find out if it will progress to the next stage to allow us to have it transferred back in.

Nerve racking to say the least.  I have every confidence it is the best chance and it is the closest we have ever got, but its so emotional, I don't want to be negative but at the same time I don't want to raise my hopes too much.

keeping everything crossed today!!.................................x

Let me know how you get on, I am finding the support on FF to be very helpful at the moment


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hope all goes well Lilbean !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh thats great lilbean   for you ! Will you be having et tomorrow then if all is ok? Must have a been a worry only having one egg  

Is it your first cycle hun?

Im having ec next wed providing all is ok with my pre theatre scan on monday.

FF is amazing, im so glad i found it

Crossig everything for you. Make sure you keep us posted  

Hey bubs  

xxx


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Good Luck for Monday  - So we are just a week apart    If all is ok in the morning then ET will happen tomorrow.  I am   loads, Keep wondering if our little bean can just keep fighting.

This whole thing is so much more emotionally draining than I ever imagined!  It was our first cycle, so it was a disappointment to have only one egg, I got very upset. BUT I thought it would be over this morning, and we have another glimmer of hope, so I need to stay positive now, who knows what tomorrow will bring!

I will update   All the best for you on monday ....................x


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

I will be crossing everything for you tomorrow hun and     for you.

Look forward to hearing from you

Thanks hun and good luck tomorrow to you too

xxx


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Bubble85 said:


> Hope all goes well Lilbean !!!


Thank you for the support .................x


----------



## Jen1883 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh ladies, I am so excited for you both.

Beckyboo, I CANNOT believe you got married there too. This is TOO freaky now!!!  

Got an appointment to go back on mon 13th feb! eeek. VERY excited. Hope I come away with the clomid else I WILL be disappointed.

Good luck for this coming week

xxxxx   Jen xxxx


----------



## haylzc5 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, im new!

Just thought i would add that i am currently 2 cycles into Clomid and nothing has happened yet.  I am due on the 9th Feb, i done a test yesterday and negative 

We have had all our tests and all clear so no reason for the infertility, its really getting me down.

I have currently lost 2 stone in a couple of months on a diet plan that is amazing, i only need to lose another stone.

Good luck everyone!


----------

